# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Insrer une image dans la discussion

## josi1986

Bonjour,
Je souhaite insrer une image pour expliquer mon problme mais je n'arrive pas  l'insrer. quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
merci

----------


## ram-0000

Lorsque tu descends un peu dans le fentre de cration de ton message, tu trouveras un bouton "Grer les pices jointes". Avec ce bouton, tu pourras attacher un fichier quelconque ou presque (et donc une image)  ton message.

Attention, le volume total des pices jointes est limit par utilisateur.

----------


## ludojojo

Tu peux aussi utiliser casimages qui te propose un hbergement de tes images avec un lien pour les forums, pas d'enregistrement, pas de prise de tte, rapide simple et pratique.  ::ccool::

----------


## mlzim

Bonjour,

moi non plus, je n'arrive pas a insrer une image dans un message, pour expliquer mon problme.

J'ai bien essay en cliquant sur la petite icone "message", pour ajouter une balise [IMG], mais a ne fonctionne pas. (je passe par "SkyDrive" pour avoir les URL de mes images).

Alors j'ajoute le lien comme ceci : voir =>  http://sdrv.ms/TI7YLL

Mais j'aimerai, que l'on voit directement l'image.
Est-ce possible ?
Merci

----------


## f-leb

bonjour,

mais pourquoi ne pas la mettre en pice-jointe dans la discussion ? C'est l'icne en forme de trombone dans la fentre de rdaction des messages.

Surtout que les images stockes dans casimages, shackimages ou autres ne sont pas ternelles.
Alors que Developpez, si ::mrgreen::

----------


## mlzim

Bonjour f-leb,

et merci pour la rponse.
Effectivement je n'avais mme pas vu le trombone  ::roll:: 
J'essayais de mettre les images au bon endroit dans le texte.

J'essayerai le trombone la prochaine fois  ::): 

Encore merci

----------


## fsmrel

Salut Fabien,


Il est bien carr ton trombone  ::D:

----------


## f-leb

De toute faon, tout est ici : *Aide sur l'utilisation des boutons [Infos]*

 :;):

----------

